# Proper insight on anadrol from pros....



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello ppl.....
I read about anadrol alot.
But i dont understand y there ain't many posts about test e and anadrol cycles being done. I understand the concern for ur liver, But still isn't anadrol the best bulker that adds tons of muscle in a proper diet and training cycle.
Maybe im wrong but hey ppl pros out there help a fellow mate will ya......


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 12, 2015)

Drol isn't going to be a cycle, more like an add on to a cycle. Some use it as a kick start and others use it at the tail end of a cycle or bridge to pct...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hello ppl.....
> I read about anadrol alot.
> But i dont understand y there ain't many posts about test e and anadrol cycles being done. I understand the concern for ur liver, But still isn't anadrol the best bulker that adds tons of muscle in a proper diet and training cycle.
> Maybe im wrong but hey ppl pros out there help a fellow mate will ya......


We talk about it all the time in powerlifting 

I think the reason it's typically not discussed for first cycles is it requires additional ancillaries to use it. 

A typical first cycle of test and dbol only requires aromasin or adex on hand. With drol you need aromasin or adex to control e2 from the test plus you need nolvadex or raloxafine for the drol. 

Drol will cause gyno but not thru the typical process of aromatization therefore an ai won't work.  You must block the receptor in the breast tissue.

I love drol and use it for any meet or for training so long as my weight is in check.

My favorite cycle to run is test tren drol. You can recomp like hell on that while flipping school busses.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey.....
Not my first cycle. My first was test e only denit was test e dbol. And den it was just nandy . Lol she made me feel like a girl... Wanted to try drol and test e  .... Will it actually give me muscle mass greater than test e and nand....
In figures how much do yall think......????


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 13, 2015)

Pros?

Where's hulk? 
Loosie can tell you all about drol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey.....
> Not my first cycle. My first was test e only denit was test e dbol. And den it was just nandy . Lol she made me feel like a girl... Wanted to try drol and test e  .... Will it actually give me muscle mass greater than test e and nand....
> In figures how much do yall think......????


There isn't really a way to answer that. Depends on genetics and how much you eat/train.

If you haven't tried it you should. Like I said though have nolvadex on hand.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 13, 2015)

On one of my first cycles I gained 20 pounds and lost 2 inches from my waist on 600 of test C and 50 mg of Var. With a strict Spongy recomp diet. 

Fast forward to last year I ran 1.5 grams of test 750 npp and 100 mg drol and gained 8 pounds. Why you ask? Because my diet was shit and I lost my appetite 


Bottom line:  More gear isn't the answer. Diet, Diet, Diet !!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2015)

wheres hulk when u need him?   We use drol plenty around here,,great for bulking..


----------



## Yaya (Feb 13, 2015)

U can eat communion wafers and drink water for 3 weeks on anadrol at 50mg and gain at least 10 pnds. . If not punch ur supplier in the stomach


Also, don't take anadrol for ur first cycle..try out test


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 15, 2015)

I thank thee for thy suggestions...
Im soon gonna try drol...looks super delicious to me..... Nd so do babes wid huge squat asses....


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 15, 2015)

Far from a pro, but I can tell you my experience.  I ran 100mg a day with 800mg test e and 600mg deca and 600 eq.  It was one of my best bulk cycles ever.  At the time, I was religious about diet, working out, etc.  You are going to want to drink A LOT of water.  At least 1.5 gallons a day, but I think I was at about 2.  First week, I felt like the hulk.  I was strong as a bull-it's that damn quick.  Second week, I had some noticeable growth and swelling.  Drol will give you some of the most insane pumps you ever had.  Of course, it's a lot of water, but I feel like it stretched the fascia and gave me room for some more solid growth from the test/deca/eq.  Wasn't long before the lethargy hit.  I would eat like a horse, go to the gym, but that's about all I wanted to do.  I slept a lot.  It started making me generally feel bad.  Just blah.  About week 5(my plan was 6 weeks) I quit taking it.  The insane back pumps, the side pains, the just general crappy feeling, I couldn't take it.  A lot of people demonize drol, but if you do it right, it can be a great ride.  Overall, I finished that cycle being the biggest I've ever been.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 18, 2015)

How many lbs you think you can contribute to the drol ?


----------

